# Horse camping in National Forest Land?



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

How odd you haven't received any replies. Two things that are important to know at least in the Pacific Northwest; you need a "parking pass" in the National Forest, which you should be able to buy either at a ranger station, or possibly online. And, you need to have "certified weed free" hay. I believe the hay requirement extends to any BLM land. Otherwise, have fun and "leave no trace". Oh, and I don't think they like you bringing your own firewood, due to beetle/disease concerns.


----------



## skeeterca (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Dogpatch,
I admit I am surprised also with the lack of responses, but oh well. 

As for needing a Parking pass you don't need one when camping on "National Forest Land" which are very specific areas. You do need a fire permit even if you are cooking in your RV but they are free. Yeah read about the weed free stuff and am going to check today when buying feed about that. They are big on the buy it where you burn it policy. Still seems like it would a lot of fun.


skeeter


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

You'll never know until you do it! I hope you have a wonderful time! We never quite made it all the way to primitive camping, the developed horse camps were always too attractive, and our favorite was always quiet even when full. Just think of all the planning and daydreaming you can do through the coming winter!


----------



## skeeterca (Oct 4, 2010)

Planning during the winter? I am wanting to camp during this time. All the equestrian sites close in October and don't reopen till spring. That still leaves a lot of nice camping weather here in Southern California.

skeeter


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm surprised a parking or use permit of some kind is not needed. 
I would think this would be a wonderful time to get out there in Southern California! Just make sure you pick an area where you can get in AND have room to turn around to get out! I worry about that sort of thing. 
Take photos to share of your adventure.


----------



## skeeterca (Oct 4, 2010)

I am also very wary not being able to turn around. Been in a few tight places that i dont want to repeat. All the places i have been looking at are local so a short drive before hand to check out the sites are pretty easy. I will be towing up both the 5'er and the horse trailer so access is important.

skeeter


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never been to a designated horse camp on forest service, but I've spent a lot of time riding and working on it. 

Brought my own water, packed out any and all waste and litter. Fed certified weed free hay. Fed it for days before going on the forest to avoid weed seeds passing through horses on my string and starting problems up there. 

Never pulled a trailer. Two horses loaded in a stock rack so I could easily get where I needed to be. Didn't have to notify rangers of my plans, but always gave copies of my plans to people at home and to area headquarters. 

Turned the stock rack area into my sleeping space when the horses were out.

My best memories are when I saw nothing but forest and cows for a week or two. (If you have forest service lease, you work to keep cattle in places wildlife don't prefer. Like in the open, and leave the protective cover for wildlife And I never wanted to see bear or wolves or the cattle would scatter.)

I don't know if there are designated horse camps near where I am now, but I do occasionally come across people camped with horses and trailers in snowmobile areas or up logging roads. No amenities at either.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

skeeterca said:


> Planning during the winter? I am wanting to camp during this time. All the equestrian sites close in October and don't reopen till spring. That still leaves a lot of nice camping weather here in Southern California.
> 
> skeeter



That's right, rub it in! LOL! I used to live in San Diego. Kept a horse in Bonita where there was a bazillion acres of open range right across the street. Every day, riding after work until practically dark. I've judged my entire life against that quick snapshot in time and found it wanting. 



Do it! Go camping!!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Skeeter

In our local NF (Pike NF), you can "camp" pretty much anywhere unless specifically signed otherwise. Designated Pike National Forest campgrounds generally have a fee, usually at a self-service kiosk. At the moment, there is a fire ban in place; probably one in SoCal too. AFAIK, camp stoves are OK, and campfires may be OK in some designated campgrounds, as long as you use their fire pits. There may also be restrictions as to the hay you bring in; some areas in CO require a "certified" weed-free product, distinguishable by color-coded baling string.
Horses are OK anywhere in the Pike NF, however designated campgrounds may have their own restrictions in place. I always bring a muck bucket and haul all of the poop back home.
Your best bet will be to check out the web site for the National Forest where you hope to go for specific details; everything you need to know should be there. If possible, check the area out with your car before heading in with a loaded trailer to avoid unpleasant surprises. And don't expect an authoritative answer from the rangers; most of them, particularly the younger ones, wouldn't know a horse if it bit them in the . . .


----------

